# MacBook Pro stiff keys



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

This is quite the mystery. Every couple of days it seems, a key -- any key -- can fall victim to the stiff key syndrome. 

For example, about a week ago my shift key went stiff, and I couldn't press it down, as though there were something stuck underneath. A few days later it was my square bracket ("[") key. Tonight it was the tab key. It only ever seems to effect 1 key at a time, and only ever for an hour or less. 

When it's stiff, I just can't seem to fix it. I try shaking the MBP, pressing down hard, blowing it, etc, but it won't budge. 

Is this a common problem? I recently got my optical drive changed and I wonder if they left something inside. I don't hear anything rattling around though. 

Any ideas what it could be? I'm more curious than anything else. 

Cheers!


----------



## simbalala (Aug 27, 2006)

Stop eating crunchy stuff near your MacBook.


----------



## macworks (Aug 27, 2006)

Has it ever had anything spilled into it? If so, it might be necessary to take apart and clean the keyboard. If not, I would take it back to the place that performed the work on your MBP and let them know this just started happening AFTER they performed the work on it -- perhaps it's something as simple as the keyboard is just not seated fully.

I have owned and used a MBP for hours every day since March and I've never experienced anything like you're describing.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

@simbalala
lol, no i havent done that...I'm still in that "honeymoon period" with my MBP where I don't even drink within 2 meters of it, and keep it looking clean and shiny. Give it a few months and I'll be resting a bag of potato chips on the spacebar! 

@macworks
Yeah, I'd say it is something like them putting the keyboard back in wrong, I just wanted to know if it was a common issue. I dont think it's enough of a problem for me to take it in just yet, plus it never lasts long enough. 

I thought about taking it apart and looking myself, but wouldn't that void my warranty?


----------



## tfucini (Aug 30, 2006)

happend to my s key for 2 days or so then my tab key fell off, i had it fixed at the moron bar at the apple store, they put it back on wrong but it seemed fine for a few weeks then took it to them saying that its hard to  push. the first genious is like (same one that fixed it the first time) "this is with in apples specs soo i dont have to do anything else too it" i then dealed with his boss and the other guy sed that it is a problem that the kid who fixed it caused by putting the clip on backwards. soo id just bring ot to apple.


----------



## simbalala (Aug 30, 2006)

It's pretty easy to put keys back on a PB keyboard. It seems hard but it's not.

The keycap and the little white X frame hingy thing under it separate from each other. So rehook the X frame back onto the keyboard first and make sure it's right, it's wider on one side, then push the keycap down on it and it snaps into place.

My cat knocked a keycap loose by taking a flying leap off the keyboard so I learned the hard way.


----------

